# fantasy terrain



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey, I am in the need for buying a medium to large amount of terrain for my WFB club, and I was wondering what online retailers are good for cheap-ish fairly good quality terrain for fantasy? I am living in China right now, so I unfortunately do not have the option of buying local, but I saw that Dark sphere sold Amera Fantasy realms terrain for a fairly reasonable price, but I am not sure about that brands quality...

Thanks for any ideas, and or solutions


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Pegasus stuff is a pretty good quality table filler at a reasonable price.

http://www.terrascenic-online.co.uk/acatalog/Pegasus_Scenery.html


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I like to make my own Terrain out of Styrofoams and cardboards, it looks good and doesnt break easily if your not extra rough with it.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

If you're on a budget, making your own terrain is the best bet. You can probably scare up a sheet of insulation foam and a hot knife over there, and make a bunch of hills, chaos obelisks, orky monuments, rock formations, etc.

For buildings, I'd spring for the GW stuff, honestly. It's not meaningfully more expensive than anything else, and it's actually -much- higher quality. It's one of the few instances where GW makes a legitimately superior product to the competition, I think. As someone who's built terrain and tables to stock an entire game room at the local store, and seen stuff from a variety of companies, at the end of the day, the extra $5-10 you spend on a GW building really is worth it.

Like Vash said, Pegasus makes a quality product. Their range is quite limited, however. They do come pre-painted for the most part, which is kind of nice-- I have their "altar of evil" which has a big chaos star on it-- it's the centerpiece of my army's display board. Paizo has a fairly complete listing of the Pegasus range: http://paizo.com/store/gameAids/terrain/pegasusHobbies

As far as trees go, check out Woodland Scenics. Also, Christmas Village trees-- you can remove the snow flock on them fairly easily and texture and paint over the goofy white bases. You can get those suckers in bulk, too-- places like Hobby Lobby have packages of like 200 trees for around $50.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

those are some really nice terrain selections, I may have to get some.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

thanks a bunch!

I will definitely try to make some of the stuff, but ill also check out that webiste you mentioned, and maybe spree for some of the gw stuff too.

thanks again


----------

